# Need some info regarding Toro



## localmechanic (Dec 31, 2013)

Hello to all, my name is Dee.
I inherited a Toro snowblower and would like to know if you guys could direct me in the right direction. I am trying to get all the basic info for this machine, I don't even know how old it is.
The model seems to be a 826. I saw a metal tag with a serial number.
Is there a website that could break down this serial number? I am told it has not run in over 6 years. I want to get her running, but like I said, I would like to have the basic info.
Thanks in advance 

I will take some pics soon and post them


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

on the toro web site. You should be able to locate yr and info by using model#/ ser#


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Toro | Customer Support

The model number should be on a tag on the back side between the handlebars somewhere. It is most likely a 5 digit number starting with 38xxx.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

75 or 76 thru 86 have metal tanks in 87 they went to plastic. It has a briggs motor on it. So if you can not figure the year. They are all the same basic design. In the service manual it states that when it left the factory the auger gear box was filled with grease. For shipping purpose. But when replacing seals to use 80-90 non syntheic gear oil. The seals will not take the syntheic stuff


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

toro 826, 38150 thats what mine is


----------



## jpilk99 (Nov 29, 2012)

The specific year will depend on your serial number, which should right below the Model Number on that plate that you found it. Here's the info on Toro's website, (which is pretty useful - you can download an electronic copy of the manual: http://www.toro.com ):

38150 7000001 - 7999999 1987 826 Snowthrower
38150 6000001 - 6999999 1986 826 Snowthrower 
38150 5000001 - 5999999 1985 826 Snowthrower 
38150 4000001 - 4999999 1984 826 Snowthrower 
38150 3000001 - 3999999 1983 826 Snowthrower
38150 2000001 - 2999999 1982 826 Snowthrower
38150 1000001 - 1999999 1981 826 Snowthrower
38150 0000001 - 0999999 1980 826 Snowthrower
38150 9000001 - 9999999 1979 826 Snowthrower


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Here is a link to the Toro two stage manual that our great moderator (Shryp) was so kind to post for all to share.

http://shryp.ashendust.com/Snowblowers/2stagdrv.pdf


----------

